# Pre-19th Century Ballet



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Suites from opéra-ballet, theatrical dance music, classical period, baroque. What are your favourites? I don't really know much about this music but I really like this by Rameau:


----------



## Tristan

Rameau is a good example of pre-19th century ballet; Lully also comes to mind as well. Works like "Le bourgeois gentilhomme" contain ballet music.


----------



## Ingélou

Alas, I haven't managed to watch a ballet by my favourite composer, Lully, but I love the music and would single out Xerxes:


----------

